# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Marijuana and Lucid Dreaming

## MuchoMango

Everyone hears that smoking some pot effects recall. But for someone who is fairly good at remembering their dreams, how does smoking bud effect them? I smoke pot every day, yeah yeah call me a stoner or whatever but I'm a contributing member to society and bud hasn't turned me into a bum. Ive come across lucid dreaming on my own out of interest and started a dream journal and reality checks and all of supposedly necessary things. Although I INDEED DO agree that smoking bud will sometimes erase most dreams from your memory, Ive been able to counter this with the journal, at least i believe its the journal, because i still smoke bud regularly but my recall still is increasing.

Ive focuses a lot of my experimenting on having WILD's. The closest Ive gone to becoming fully lucid was just realizing I was dreaming when my teeth started falling out in a dream. (thats my personal dream sign and since Im terrified of losing my teeth it finally made me realize Im dreaming). When It was apparent to me that I was dreaming I got instantly excited and my dream body stared spinning as if i was in one of those astronaut training things that spin in a full 360 degree motion. This woke me up. Ive attempted to WILD again the very next night and had a similar situation where I realized im asleep with a dream sign and spin out of control.

So basically what im getting at is that for a regular marijuana user Ive still been able to increase my ability over the time, ive only been going at it for about 2 months now and would say that this is good progress. Id like to hear from other frequent marijuana smokers, does it effect your recall or lucidity? are you able to achieve lucidity while under the influence of marijuana? whether or not you smoked that day or that week or whatever?

Im starting this post because of all the other posts ive read most of the comments were narrow minded and along the lines of "may as well stop smoking or just give up on achieving lucidity"

I wanna hear responses from the non marijuana haters who actually have their own experiences.

----------


## Velarious

I'm still able to lucid dream on marijuana but my dreamrecall becomes worse when i smoke before going to bed. And i got the same thing with my teeth falling out lol.

----------


## MuchoMango

I agree that smoking the night of will make your recall worse, but as far as my WILD experiences, both times I had smoked moments before going to sleep and attempting to WILD

----------


## whiterain

only way to see for sure is to make sure you often take breaks and see the difference. try it on a wbtb wild for best effect  :wink2:  mmmmm mango

----------


## Logol

Dream Recall and having a dream journal is key it doesnt matter if u smoke weed ive had some of the deepest most intricate and vivid dreams of my life goin to bed high just write down ur dreams and try not to go to bed ripped as shit because u probably wont remember any of ur dreams

----------


## Zeroacestar

I used to smoke every day and while I was working on it, my dream recall and ability to become lucid was getting better... When I stopped smoking, my abilities developed much faster. Simple answer, weed slows down progress. If you quit smoking, or even put a limit on it like not smoking after 6 pm, you should notice immediate improvement.

----------


## Mrsf0011

definetly makes recall harder, and makes it harder to LD cuz when your stoned a 1000 thoughts go intoyour head at once and when you dreaming its hard to realise your in a dream specially if your dreams are normally very vivid, colourful and realistic. 

i have been lucid few times after smoking but it usually didnt last long.

but other then that it should have some positive effects as pot increases blood flow to the brain so i assume that will assist in dreaming in general

----------


## thetuss

No recall for me, more a sense of 'Oh shit, I need to get to work, what have I done, what time did I stay up smoking until, shit'.

----------


## Zach1

I've got my medical marijuana card and smoke a lot and love it! But from my experience, weed hinders your dreaming progress a lot. I'm not saying you can't dream or LD when smoking but it just makes it a lot harder to do. It's kind of like if two people are racing to get to the other side of a pool. One is running beside the pool and one is trying to run in the water. Both are going to get to the other side but the one in the water is going to take a lot longer. So if you want to make progress faster you need to be sober when going to bed. Also, if you are a heavy smoker when you stop smoking dreams come back with a vengeance. Every time I take a break from it, I can remember 3-5 dreams in great detail and length the very first night stoping. But if I go to bed high I'm lucky if I even remember just one.

----------


## Kingly

I use to smoke before bed, but quit because it made me have horrid dream recall. Instead, I have been waking and baking heavily sometime in the morning and keeping a nice buzz untill about dark when I get back to ground level. Doing this has actually really helped my dream recall. So even though Im stoned all day, my dream recall is good so long as Im not high when I get in bed.

----------


## DreamerStatus

I smoke a couple times a week. On the days I smoke I just remember fragments but usually if I keep thinking it'll all come to me.

----------


## rynkrt3

Normally bud only effects recall if you go to bed stoned, other wise it shouldn't effect anything.

----------


## fleeee1

definitely makes it tougher... it's like alcohol in that respect for me (although 2 weeks ago, i had a lucid after getting very drunk, which was a first for me).  weed is great for a lot of things, but my opinion is that lucid dreaming is not one of them.

----------


## ninja9578

I barely remember anything when smoking pot for any amount of time.

----------


## dcc4

I dont usually smoke, but i went on a two week smoke streak smoking everyday took a week off continued for a week  and then decided to stop for a bit due to summer coming up and lifeguards usually get tested and i really only continued to smoke because some friends had talked me into it and that night (about 3 hours or so after smoking) I slept through the whole nite like a baby which i hadnt been able to do for over six months!. But back to dreams, during that two week period I had a hard time recalling dreams. I could only remember bits and pieces. But when i stopped i had my first lucid it only lasted for seconds but it was a legit lucid. I recall hearing something on the national geographic channel or maybe reading it online that marijuana causes a rebound period of REM sleep. Im not sure.  I would ask "King Yoshi" on this site! dudes legit and i know hes a proud smoker from what he has previously posted.

----------


## bosshaug

It affects my dream recall alot, on nights I smoke(most nights  :tongue2: ) I remember a little bit of my dreams but on nights I dont I have really vivid dreams

----------


## TheXX

I was searching this topic to see if it had a concrete answer, but it seems it differentiates between people. Some people say it slows it down while others say it wipes out dreams entirely. I'd say for me it doesn't help me with dreams because, well... I don't remember my dreams like I used to when I was sober. I think I might save weed for the occasional use like I used to have it. Thanks all for the good answers and personal experience's!  ::lol::

----------


## SiriusBlack

My dream recall and even ability to attain lucidity was quite a bit better before i started frequently smoking weed, but to be fair, around the time i started that, i started caring less about lucid dreams themselves. I decided recently to stop smoking for a couple of weeks and focus on my dreaming at the same time, and i started having super vivid, super aware dreams which i could completely control.

So in conclusion, i guess weed does have some impact on my ability to lucid and dream recall, but i think the effort i actually put into dreaming has a much bigger impact, stoned or not.

----------


## shooshtime

> Everyone hears that smoking some pot effects recall. But for someone who is fairly good at remembering their dreams, how does smoking bud effect them? I smoke pot every day, yeah yeah call me a stoner or whatever but I'm a contributing member to society and bud hasn't turned me into a bum. Ive come across lucid dreaming on my own out of interest and started a dream journal and reality checks and all of supposedly necessary things. Although I INDEED DO agree that smoking bud will sometimes erase most dreams from your memory, Ive been able to counter this with the journal, at least i believe its the journal, because i still smoke bud regularly but my recall still is increasing.
> 
> Ive focuses a lot of my experimenting on having WILD's. The closest Ive gone to becoming fully lucid was just realizing I was dreaming when my teeth started falling out in a dream. (thats my personal dream sign and since Im terrified of losing my teeth it finally made me realize Im dreaming). When It was apparent to me that I was dreaming I got instantly excited and my dream body stared spinning as if i was in one of those astronaut training things that spin in a full 360 degree motion. This woke me up. Ive attempted to WILD again the very next night and had a similar situation where I realized im asleep with a dream sign and spin out of control.
> 
> So basically what im getting at is that for a regular marijuana user Ive still been able to increase my ability over the time, ive only been going at it for about 2 months now and would say that this is good progress. Id like to hear from other frequent marijuana smokers, does it effect your recall or lucidity? are you able to achieve lucidity while under the influence of marijuana? whether or not you smoked that day or that week or whatever?
> 
> Im starting this post because of all the other posts ive read most of the comments were narrow minded and along the lines of "may as well stop smoking or just give up on achieving lucidity"
> 
> I wanna hear responses from the non marijuana haters who actually have their own experiences.



I smoke almost on a Daily basis and what i've learned is two things. First, it varies from person to person so no one can give you a direct answer because your body is different than everyone else and you will react differently than others. Second my first LD I ever had I smoked right before I went to bed and had an awesome LD that was very vivid and easy to recall. On the opposite side of that i've had nights that I've smoked and couldn't recall any dreams. I've found that not smoking a good 4+ hours before bed lets me have LD's without any issues with dream recall at all so whenever i'm attempting to have a LD I generally don't smoke for a few hours before I'm ready to go to sleep.

I really think everyone has different experiences and MJ has caused some crazy LD's for me and has also caused me to have shitty dream recall so you need to learn how it effects your own body and what helps and what doesn't. I can say that i've stopped smoking multiple times just for Lucid dreaming for a week or so and my dream recall jumps from 2 - 3 dreams a night to 6 -8 dreams recalled a night for a short time.

----------


## gab

_Moved to Lucid Aids_

----------


## shooshtime

Don't think moving to lucid aids make sense, he's asking for peoples opinion on smoking, not how is aids for a LD attempt.

----------


## gab

> Id like to hear from other frequent marijuana smokers, *does it effect your recall or lucidity*? are you able to achieve lucidity while under the influence of marijuana?







> Don't think moving to lucid aids make sense, he's asking for peoples opinion on smoking, not how is aids for a LD attempt.



Besides that you are answering to OP that has not been here in over a year, you must not have read it too carefully, because he is exactly asking about effects of smoking weed on LDs and recall.

And your answer is also about how it effects your LDs and recall.

----------


## Ollie

I'll have a lucid dream every single night of my life without a doubt... Except when I'm high. When I fall asleep high I don't remember my dreams AT ALL, but I always wake up high still, no matter how long I've fallen asleep.

----------


## BigDreams118

That's funny you mention the teeth thing cause I have those too but now it actually helps me realize I'm dreaming which is funny to me. But about the bud thing I smoked pretty consistently for a year a font really remembering dreams at all but once I quit a definitely notice my self dreaming a lot more and while keeping a journal I have at least 2 a night. Hope that helps

----------


## nico1951

im quite new at lucid dreming... well new to training but not to the experience.
i had a couple of lucid dreams but never got intrested enought on training for it to happen, until today.

i smoke marijuana every now and then, specially on weekends.

all i know which may mean something is that when i go to sleep high i really enjoy my dreams and they get really intresting. cant recall any becuz im new to the jounal thing, but i can clearly remembering waking up and thinking "wow what a great dream" . that doesnt mean the dreams were all happy paradise like, ive could have had some nightmares too but still considered them "awsome".

dont know you routine but going to sleep sober some nights im quite sure it could improve your performance.

----------


## Metallicuh

In my experience, it only effects my recall if I smoke right before bed.  If I smoke like 5 or 6 hours before I sleep my recall is still normal if not better.

----------

